

Nutjob finds proof of the existence of God in Pi - michael_dorfman
http://scienceblogs.com/goodmath/2008/07/numeric_pareidolia_and_god_in.php

======
iamdave
Someone revered, respected and disciplined needs to compose a treatise so I'll
understand the point in which it became acceptable to call someone with
beliefs a "nutjob".

~~~
run4yourlives
I wouldn't call him a nutjob for believing in God, I'd call him a nutjob for
trying to prove God's existance in the manner that he did, because it's wacko.

